# The Sacred and Profane History of the World Connected Volume 1-4 for only $99,95



## Mayflower (May 20, 2009)

The Sacred and Profane History of the World Connected Volume 1-4 for only $99,95 (normal price 199,95)

Sacred and Profane History of the World Connected Volume 1

Greetings! The Sacred and Profane History of the World Connected Volume 1 has become one of our best-selling and most popular resources in 2009. It's in stock now. Due to daily requests and inquiries about the release date of volumes 2-4, however, we are rushing to print the rest of the series and we are offering you a very special pre-order price. The first 1,000 customers who pre-pay for volumes 2-4 will get them for ONLY $79.95. That's like getting one volume for free. Please note this special price is only available for those who pre-pay (your credit card will be charged - but it's worth it!). Your pre-payment helps us print all volumes at once and pass the savings on to you! We anticipate these books being in stock July 31st or earlier. Remember, only the first 1,000 customers get this deal!

VOLUMES 2-4 ARE ON THE WAY! PRE-ORDER TODAY AND SAVE $70!
RETAIL $149.85 • ONLY $79.95 WITH PRE-PAYMENT! • PRE-ORDER NOW!

GET VOLUME 1 NOW & PRE-ORDER VOLUMES 2-4 TODAY AND SAVE $100!
RETAIL $199.95 • ONLY $99.95 WITH PRE-PAYMENT! • PRE-ORDER NOW!

This remarkable account of world history has been suppressed by Liberal academics for 150 years. The reprinting and distribution of this series will be the frontal assault that could overturn the very foundation of secular humanism because it connects biblical and secular history in a way that proves the Bible's chronology is correct. 

The four-volume series that could bring down secular humanism will be in stock July 31st. Pre-order volumes 2-4 of Sacred & Profane History of the World Connected for $79.95, or get all four volumes for ONLY $99


----------



## JM (May 20, 2009)

Internet Archive: Free Download: The sacred and profane history of the world connected, from the creation of the world to the dissolution of the Assyrian Empire at the death of Sardanapalus, and to the declension of the Kingdom of Judah and Israel un


----------



## Mayflower (Jun 17, 2009)

See also:

Sacred and Profane History of the World Connected Volume 1

Product Reviews
Rate This Product: 
or Create a Review 

(9 Ratings, 1 Review) Average Rating: 

4/27/09 11:38 AM 
When I got this book on a hot spring day, I was just amazed at the quality of this book. I looked at the front cover, with its guilted title, then to the side binding, and to my suprise, their were several sections that were embossed with a floral design. the pages are guilted, but the guilting went all around the pages. Just comes to show the quality of Tolle Leggi press. I opend it up to find that the printing had this antque look to it. WHere the ink had spatterd on the page, and how the columns were just off center. I turned to the first map of where the Garden of Eden once was, and all the lakes and the rivers that flowed into the Garden were all their. And the second map, depicting where the descendants of Noah went after the flood. In the first volume their are three fold out maps, it was just so charming. A delight to just look at on the bookshelf. This is an extremely special book


----------



## JM (Jun 17, 2009)

Ralph, did you order it yet?


----------



## Mayflower (Jun 17, 2009)

JM said:


> Ralph, did you order it yet?


Yes !


----------



## JM (Jun 17, 2009)

I have it sitting in my chart on American Vision right now...it's tempting...I'll continue to think about it before I order. 

Any other thoughts and opinions on this set?


----------



## Confessor (Jun 17, 2009)

This book sounds amazing.


----------



## JM (Jun 18, 2009)

> "In the nineteenth century, higher critics added thousands of years to the history books..."



What does that mean? We have thousands of years of made up history or the time line is extended by thousands of years?


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jun 18, 2009)

JM said:


> > "In the nineteenth century, higher critics added thousands of years to the history books..."
> 
> 
> 
> What does that mean? We have thousands of years of made up history or the time line is extended by thousands of years?



The quote is talking about the timeline.

CT


----------



## Mayflower (Jun 19, 2009)

Due to daily requests and inquiries about the release date of volumes 2-4, however, we are rushing to print the rest of the series and we are offering you a very special pre-order price. The first 1,000 customers who pre-pay for volumes 2-4 will get them for ONLY $79.95. That's like getting one volume for free. 600 people have already pre-ordered, so hurry! Please note this special price is only available for those who pre-pay (your credit card will be charged - but it's worth it!). Your pre-payment helps us print all volumes at once and pass the savings on to you! We anticipate these books being in stock July 31st or earlier. Remember, only 400 more customers will get this deal!


----------



## Jon Peters (Jun 19, 2009)

"The truth about ancient history has been suppressed for more than 150 years. In the nineteenth century, higher critics added thousands of years to the history books to discredit the Bible and its authority. This book, back in print after 200 years, will be the frontal assault that could overturn the whole of secular humanism. It connects biblical and secular history in way that proves the Bible's chronology is correct. That's why we've reprinted it and it made it available for the modern world to rediscover."

This strikes me as a bit hyperbolic. Am I to believe that, were it not for this one book, the real truth about history would continue to be suppressed [by academics, of course]? Hmmm... not so sure but it does make me want to read it.


----------



## JM (Jun 20, 2009)

Just ordered the set!


----------

